# panic.



## Idris (May 19, 2012)

Just a quick question that I am curious about.

I am usually always feeling out of it/brain fog which can range from mild to severe. However, I have short-ish episodes of extreme jamais-vu (things feeling very unfamiliar even though you know you have been there/seen that person before). It gets so bad sometimes that it induces a full on panic attack for me.

Does this happen to anyone? Is the order of it panic and then DR? Or DR then panic? Or all at once?


----------



## JoshuaisinDPmode (Oct 31, 2012)

don't worry about this trolling bastard, but yea i understand what u mean what u posted. i get this too, i know the place and i know of all it's surroundings but yet it still feels unfamilar


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

it's very comon. €xperince it alot


----------



## Soundless Silence (Jul 4, 2012)

There is no order to this. Reality is just playing hide and seek with you. It won't stop. And that is all the more reason to just enjoy whatever is being experienced in any moment. By fear and panic you disregard the experience you are having, wishing it "not to be so", and the universe will do whatever it takes for you to realize this - to the extent of making you experience so much of what you are labeling "bad experiences" until you finally realize that it really is just a cosmic joke after all. There is no thing to fear. There is no reason to panic. Confront your fears, and by doing so you defeat them, because fear is its own worst enemy. The next time you find yourself in panic or fear - laugh at it. Laugh at the thought of being afraid of just being yourself without the fear. The fear will disappear, only laughter will be left.

You are perfect.


----------

